# Wooden wagon



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

I am getting to old to carry stuff from the car to the house. So I build a wagon which I will hook to my lazy snow blower and hull stuff up the drive way. That lazy snow blower only works for two months any way


----------



## CanuckGal (Nov 26, 2008)

Nice job on that John!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Deb. I needed something to help haul potting soil and cat food up the drive way. This should do the job and when it is not working I will set plants in it.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

vikingcraftsman said:


> Thanks Deb. I needed something to help haul potting soil and cat food up the drive way. This should do the job and when it is not working I will set plants in it.


John, what do you have. A tiger.....:sarcastic:

James


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

jw2170 said:


> John, what do you have. A tiger.....:sarcastic:
> 
> James


 No but I have more than a bakers dozen. you made me laugh james


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Great little wagon  nice job

You may want to check out the plans on the RWS link below..all done with the router 

Router Workshop: Series 800

802 - 803 Two Part - The Wooden Wagon:

======


vikingcraftsman said:


> I am getting to old to carry stuff from the car to the house. So I build a wagon which I will hook to my lazy snow blower and hull stuff up the drive way. That lazy snow blower only works for two months any way


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Good job John, practical in all aspects. Nice work.



vikingcraftsman said:


> Thanks Deb. I needed something to help haul potting soil and cat food up the drive way. This should do the job and when it is not working I will set plants in it.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice wagon John. I think it needs some flames down the side tho.


----------



## gal turner (Mar 3, 2010)

nice job on a real practical "tool"


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks every one. Bob thanks for the link. I may try making that version some time in the future.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

Nice job, John... and you've got me thinking about my lazy snowblower!!


----------



## vikingcraftsman (Mar 31, 2006)

Thanks Jim it is not pretty but it will save my back. I have bought the plans from oak park so some time in the future I will make a pretty one.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

When you get to that point you don't need to by the wheel jigs you can make your own,, (thay don't sale them anymore ) just ask and I will tell you how...

======


vikingcraftsman said:


> Thanks Jim it is not pretty but it will save my back. I have bought the plans from oak park so some time in the future I will make a pretty one.


----------

